# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Hulp gevraagd! > Enquete:Drogehuid/Eczeem producten

## IvdH

Goedemiddag, 

Ik studeer Commerciële Economie aan de Fontys Hogescholen te Eindhoven. Voor mijn afstudeerproject onderzoek ik de wensen van de consumenten ten aanzien van *speciale huidverzorgingsproducten* 

_Koopt u weleens voor u of voor een ander producten die bedoelt zijn voor de droge huid en/of probleemhuid?_ Dan zou ik u graag enkele vragen willen stellen over dit onderwerp. 
Door de uitkomsten van deze enquête zullen er nieuwe huidverzorgingsproducten op de markt komen, die voldoen aan uw wensen en behoeften. 

Wij verloten als dank drie kerstpakketten aan de deelnemers van deze enquête. 

*Link enquête: http://www.thesistools.nl/puraskin* Alvast bedankt voor uw medewerking! 

Groeten, 

IvdH

----------

